# duty station



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am thinking about applying for MSP in about a year.
After the academy do you get to choose where you want to be stationed? Lets say I wanted to be in Boston so that I could attend BU soon after the academy, would this be possible? 



Rob


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

:smoke:


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't believe how many people get their priorities screwed up!

Never been MSP, I'm just a Boylston MPOC'er, but since everyone else has better things to do on a Sunday afternoon than reply to this, I can tell ya...

1) How do you know there will be an exam next year?

2) Why don't you worry about getting the job first, then everything else? And just because you do well on the exam, doesn't mean you will be standing tall on Day One. You have a tremendously long road ahead! Get out there and RUN, stay in shape, keep your nose clean, and keep your eyes on the prize.

3) You do not have a choice (unless things have changed since a friend was in the 76th? 77th? RTT) where you get stationed.

4) If you can get into BU, then sure, go! Just do not plan on being able to balance full-time studies with a full-time LE career, it will not happen. I am actually a shining example of that :smug:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

rjz1 said:


> I am thinking about applying for MSP in about a year.
> After the academy do you get to choose where you want to be stationed? Lets say I wanted to be in Boston so that I could attend BU soon after the academy, would this be possible?
> Rob


*I am thinking of applying to NASA in about a year. *
*After astronaut training, do I get to choose weather of not I get to be stationed on the Moon or Mars? Let's say I wanted to be stationed in Uranus since I can attend proctology school more easily. Would this be possible?*
*HOUSINGCOP.*


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Robert, you probably would want to check into the MSP and their lack of funding. If Deval Patrick is elected again, there will not be a class for a long time. There hasn't been a training class in quite a long time. You have to take the exam to get any shot at MSP, there is no application. It would benefit you to have had some military experience as well. MSP is a mere pipe dream up here in MA.

Honestly, anyone that wants to be a state trooper should start looking anywhere but here if they want a real shot.

Good luck in your endeavors though!


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

If Charlie Baker gets elected there probably won't even be MSP anymore, never mind a class.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Mad-Dog24 said:


> If Charlie Baker gets elected there probably won't even be MSP anymore, never mind a class.


You might want to cut back on the crack. :smoke:


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am thinking about going to work for McDonald's. Do you think that I can choose which station I can work? I would prefer the French fry station because I love the way that fryer smells when it's cooking thie fries.


Use the search feature. You have a better chance winninthe powerball then getting into the MSP these days.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

RJZ1,

Optomistic / Dreamer outcome : If you live in Boston, start looking at schools in NY, CT, VT and Western Mass. There is a little bit of roadway called the Mass. Pike. Familarize yourself with this as this roadway will guide you to your assignment from whatever area of Boston you reside at out to B. Troop. Unless you get on NASA first ...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Two words "Hampden County"


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

To the serious replies,
 Thank you for your input, it is highly appreciated!

-Where I'm coming from and a lack of knowledge within the process of police recruitment. 

Dnorth:
1. I wasn't aware of this financial issue and lack of academy classes. I.E. the lack of classes.

2. I am by no means saying that I will get the job but I do believe I would be a fair candidate through the application process. I.e. Physically fit, secondary education and a clean background.

3. I am familiar with the military and stationing. Which takes into account the individual's request, however; I understand that you and everyone else here are telling me that is not the case within rookie police positions.

4. I understand the balance between priorities, as far as school and work would go. Thank you for the mention.

Housing cop: your example of NASA and the moon is beyond the same scope as the question I asked.

Eagle13: I wasn't aware of the extent of the funding issue. I imagined that MSP may be similar to the military, high turnover rates for young enlisted guys. Leading to continuous classes (or bootcamps) per year.

Again, thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think he is from FL. There are more opportunities down there anyhow. MA is a black hole for police hopefuls!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rjz1 said:


> Housing cop: your example of NASA and the moon is beyond the same scope as the question I asked.


Stop trying to sound intelligent and dismissive. It was not an "example"--it was a metaphor, and an apt one at that.


rjz1 said:


> Eagle13: I wasn't aware of the extent of the funding issue. I imagined that MSP may be similar to the military, high turnover rates for young enlisted guys. Leading to continuous classes (or bootcamps) per year.


Dude, if this is first research you've done, shame on you.

If you were unaware of the"extent" of the funding issue (nice downplay, btw), this is clearly your first ioda of research. That's because it's not that MSP just hasn't run one or two regular classes--MSP hasn't had an academy class in over four years. Second, you speak of it like it's just another job application. Search "State Police Exam".

You part the cart a mile before the horse, and your ignorance (which could have been cured by a simple search) made you sound like an idiot. That's fine, but have a tough skin when you get called on it and don't start in with a "holier than thou" attitude. This board is probably THE best resource on MA police issues, and you go and piss off all the members you've lost that resource permanantly.

All we ask is that you reseach the simple stuff and post the questions you in the end can't find the answers to. We're here to give you a hand, not waste our time explaining issues that you're too lazy to discover have already been discussed ad nauseum on other threads.


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

There are less than 500 astronauts in the U.S., check your facts smart ass.



Eagle13: Yes I am in Florida. I plan on applying for FHP here, I am looking at all my options for agencies. (and id like to aviod Miami)


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

officerobie59:

I do not mean to have any holier than though attitude. truly, I am grateful for all feedback. 

I did look through the Mass.gov website and was trying to find trooper exam information and acadamy information. there wasnt much, I read the last trooper exam was in 2009, so i figured the website was out of date. I did search through some of this website as well and maybe i didnt find some information that has been posted in the past, so i asked.


----------



## uscgsean2 (Aug 17, 2010)

HousingCop said:


> *I am thinking of applying to NASA in about a year. *
> *After astronaut training, do I get to choose weather of not I get to be stationed on the Moon or Mars? Let's say I wanted to be stationed in Uranus since I can attend proctology school more easily. Would this be possible?*
> *HOUSINGCOP.*


NASA told me they had critical fills on Jupiter so I had to respectfully decline my appointment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

good luck in your endevor, did anyone tell you it snows and it is as cold as hell up here.:shades_smile:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

rjz1 said:


> officerobie59:
> 
> I do not mean to have any holier than though attitude. truly, I am grateful for all feedback.
> 
> I did look through the Mass.gov website and was trying to find trooper exam information and acadamy information. there wasnt much, I read the last trooper exam was in 2009, so i figured the website was out of date. I did search through some of this website as well and maybe i didnt find some information that has been posted in the past, so i asked.


My point was that you should search the forum before posting.

Not for nothing, you did dive headfirst into a mine field. Look around--MSP academy classes have become a bit of a standing joke around here, re: "Next RTT thread" which is currently at over 2,700 posts.

Has anyone gone back and read the first couple pages of that thread? Pretty funny when considering what happened...


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks OCKS. Yeah, it stays pretty warm down here. 

Officerobie, you're right. I am not familiar with the state of policing and budgeting in Ma.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

rjz1 said:


> To the serious replies,
> Thank you for your input, it is highly appreciated!
> 
> -Where I'm coming from and a lack of knowledge within the process of police recruitment.
> ...


Unless you are prior service, I guess someone wouldn't understand that while it IS true they give you a "dream sheet" that you fill out to "request" bases/posts you'd LIKE to be stationed at if you are active duty... it IS merely a *dream*, and they are going to send your ass wherever you are needed.

I ended up spending almost my entire enlistment on a base in a state with town names like: Gobblers Knob, Tightwad, and Humansville. Just sayin...


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not prior service. My father was and I thought alot about it myself. Im just saying I know more about that process of recruitment than for police agencies. You're right, its a dream sheet, (its always the needs of the branch). I find that for the officers I know the branch usually does its best to follow the dream sheet.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

rjz1 said:


> Officerobie, you're right. I am not familiar with the state of policing and budgeting in Ma.


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

USMC, I do apologize for not coming to the boards fully researched on the topic. I felt I asked a simple question and thought I would recieve a simple answer.
I never claimed to have military expeirence, just that I was more familiar with that process. I have the utmost respect for service members who have fought for this country. (you infer that I have no respect)
I appreciate everyone who has been civil and patient.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You should also appreciate the people that weren't civil and patient. Deep down there is some constructive criticism!


----------



## kav (Sep 25, 2010)

Eagle13 said:


> You should also appreciate the people that weren't civil and patient. Deep down there is some constructive criticism!


It's that whole thick skin they're always talking about RJ... You could have directed this thread differently with a different attitude.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

"There are less than 500 astronauts in the U.S., check your facts smart ass."


Wow.. you come on this board and talk to well respected members with an attitude? I've wanted to be a State Trooper for the last 12 years... hasn't worked out. Why here? Why not go somewhere else? 

I was about to close this thread, then I thought "This asshat deserves to have his attitude served right back to him on a platter." So, I am releasing the hounds... have at it, guys.

PS, Greenfield, MA is a very nice place, and the Lee barracks is right next door. Move there and you're guaranteed to be right at home.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

*cyn·i·cism* (s







n














-s







z














m) 
_n._ *1. *An attitude of scornful or jaded negativity, especially a general distrust of the integrity or professed motives of others
*2. *A scornfully or jadedly negative comment or act, e.g.


rjz1 said:


> I appreciate everyone who has been civil and patient.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

There are approximately 1500.- MSP Troopers, with no class in over 4 years. Do the statistical comparison/ probability analysis for just an opportunity to pass the exam, pass the background, pass the psych, pass the physical, pass the p.a.t., pay for the equipment, survive the biweekly salary of 400-, survive the first night without bolting for the fenceline to your car...
Everybody has expressed succinctly and accurately that chances of becoming a MSP Trooper are greatly limited in comparison to other agencies. Many have tried for years, and not due to any one fault, have been unable to have attained the goal of attending an R.T.T. Candidate numbers are so high for many a limited slots, there is a very large qualified candidate pool. The dropout rate is the highest of any academy in our state. 
Board members are rightfully empassioned and protective of anything less than full perceived respect, hence the effacing reception. So, with this known why would you want to come to Mass.? stay in Florida, where the opportunities are greater, and re-rent The Departed...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

bok said:


> stay in Florida, where the opportunities are greater, and re-rent The Departed...


This whole post is gold, but the last sentence is just *platinum!!!*


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

To everyone, I apologize for my attitude, it was not my place to come here and show it.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

rjz1 said:


> To everyone, I apologize for my attitude, it was not my place to come here and show it.


 GFY kid, you can't unring that bell.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

The good news is I got my first CONUS pref I put on that ASK thing on AKO, the bad news is it was Fort Drum.:stomp:


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Javert said:


> The good news is I got my first CONUS pref I put on that ASK thing on AKO, the bad news is it was Fort Drum.:stomp:


Ft. Drum ugh! Someone had it in for you. Lucky for you it wasn't Polk!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

rjz1 said:


> There are less than 500 astronauts in the U.S., check your facts smart ass.


Maybe someone could put in perspective for the lad. How many people took the 2009 and 2002 exams? How many people were actually admitted to 77th, 78th and 79th RTTs? And, how many actually graduated? I don't know all the numbers, but I'm guessing from exam to graduation it's gotta be less than 5% and probably less than 1%. So my guess would be you have a statistically better chance of becoming an astronaut than a Mass State Trooper.

One other thing, if someone could check my facts. I believe the last time this state went this long between RTTs was WWII. I could be wrong, but I thought that's what I read in one of Power's books.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What an abortion this thread is.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

263FPD said:


> What an abortion this thread is.


Well, in the absence of a ban bus....:wink_smile:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LawMan3 said:


> The MSP is an elite unit


Uummm, ookaaayyy......

Jimminey Christmas, the kid comes on here looking for advise, and yes, he shit in his drawers in the process, but c'mon, help the poor lad out.

rj, don't listen to these hotheads. The Staties are _always_ looking for bodies. Their ranks are depleted for a reason. One very simple reason. So come on up kid and just go to any barracks and ask the dude/dudette behind the desk (yah, a desk.. I know, weird right?) for an application. Fill it out and send it in. Doesn't get any easier than that. Maybe put in a resume with all your high speed hoorah this and that schools/qualifications. Maybe. But seriously, they're just grateful for the application.

Lay off the kid you haters....


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> These threads are like those Zwieback teething biscuits for babies - all nasty and gooey and full of gross shit - yet we just can't put it down!


LMAO. How funny is it that no further explaination is neceesary for those who have been through it?


----------



## rjz1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You are all right, I was out of line. The bridges are burned, Im on a hit list with some of you, that's deserved. But as far as proper forum etiquette, I do apologize.

I appreciate it Deuce, but the whole thing was hypothetical to begin with.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, I'm in a thread closin' mood tonight. This one is next on my list.


----------

